# Keiko Matsui The Ring: CDs no hi-fi fan should be without



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Experience it on a good system.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is this a new CD? I have a few Keiko Matsui CDs, and her early works _No Borders_ and _Under Northern Lights_ are the best I’ve heard. Those were big-budget projects with a lot of talented session players, which made for an excellent production. Everything I’ve heard since she lost her big-label contract has been mostly just her and the piano / electronic keyboard, with computerized accompaniment. Where before there would be an oboe or French horn carrying the melody or solo, it’s keyboard. Certainly, she’s a fabulous composer, and the material is still mostly good, but it was soo-o-o much better when she had the flexibility of all that extra instrumentation...

I don’t think I have anything of hers later than about 1996. Has something changed with her latest releases?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

This is an October 1, 2002 release. If you have associated Keiko Matsui's music with saxophones and straight jazz rhythms, this CD may well be a disappointment. But if you want to hear Keiko's artistry without beguiling vocals and sappy saxophone solos then you'll easily get past the complementary percussion and synthesizer in this piece to enjoy her masterful performance. Another good release from her is _Whisper from the Mirror_, May 16, 2000. Her stuff on Narada is really a lot better than previous releases from the Shout label.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/recsradio/radio/B00006J3ZU/ref=pd_krex_dp_a/102-6117747-8158525


----------

